# Urkunde Fischerprüfung



## gaerbsch (8. März 2011)

Hi,

ich habe auch am Samstag meine Prüfung abgelegt und auch bestanden. Nun zu meiner Frage die wahrscheinlich hier schon ein paar mal gestellt wurde.

Wie lange dauert das versenden in Bayern? (München) Ich habe von ca 4 - 6 Wochen gehört, und das die Urkunden sortiert nach Nachnamen rausgeschickt werden. Gibt es hier auch welche die letztes Jahr die Prüfung in Bayern abgelegt haben und schon nach 2 Wochen das Ergebnis hatten? 

Grüße

gaerbsch


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

Meistens so um Ostern rum.


----------



## gaerbsch (8. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

also ende april das sind dann gute 7 wochen ok...


----------



## heuki1983 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

Also bei uns in Sachsen-Anhalt war WE Prüfung ...

Und Montag konnten wir zum Amt den Fischereischein holen ....

Ist ja krass das das bei euch solange dauert  |bigeyes


----------



## gaerbsch (8. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

Ja im Osten ist noch so einiges anders.


----------



## Deluxe601 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

Na, zum Glück auch! :m

Ich hatte am vergangenen Freitag Prüfung. Die Urkunde gab es noch direkt vor Ort - wurde nach Abschluß gleich vom Prüfungsleiter ausgedruckt.
Heute war der Überweisungsträger im Briefkasten: Schein auf Lebenszeit und Prüfungsgebühr = 244,-€.
Sofort überwiesen - und nun wird der Fischereischein sicher im Laufe der nächsten Woche hier eintrudeln. Ganz Eilige konnten ihn auch gestern direkt abholen.

Land Sachsen - Chemnitz.


----------



## Gondoschir (8. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

244€?????
Fährt bei euch die Prüfungskommision nach der Prüfung noch geschlossen in den Puff? oder wo kommt der Preis her???
Ich habe für meine Prüfung 120€ bezahlt.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

Das meiste wird wahrscheinlich der Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit gekostet haben.


----------



## Lottengrüner (9. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

Hatte auch am Samstag Prüfung ..:m
Dienstag kam die Rechnung 30 Euro Prüfungsgebühr plus Fischerreischein Lebenslänglich 214 Euro und nun heißt es warten...

Gruss
Jan


----------



## e30Birdy (10. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

Ich habe etwas gelesen das die meisten so um 1 April immer den grossen lang erwarteten Brief bekommen.. Ich wart auch naemlich.


----------



## gaerbsch (10. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

Wer seinen "dicken Brief" aus Starnberg (?) erhalten hat, kann sich gerne hier im Beitrag melden... Ich warte auch schon ganz gespannt... Wenn man weiß, dass man bestanden hat, ist die Warterei echt übel. 

Grüße

gaerbsch


----------



## e30Birdy (10. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

Ich kann dich verstehen weil ich auch warte... mit welchen buchstaben fangt dein nachnahmen an? Meiner mit F


----------



## gaerbsch (10. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

mit G


----------



## blatschi99 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

Soweit meine Informationen sind dauert es zwischen 3 und 6 Wochen ca. da die ganzen Prüfungen erst zusammen Korregiert werden und dann kommt es auf wie viele Personen ein Kreuz gemacht haben bzw. der PC die Auswertung nicht erkennen konnte denn die müssen dann von 2 personen nachkontroliert werden unabhängig voneinander!!!! Wenn alle Prüfungen korregiert sind werden Urkunden gedruckt und verschickt deshalb die lange Wartezeit mann kennt ja unsere Ämter da dauert es meistens etwas länger!!|krach:

Aber ich habe selbst am Samstag Prüfung gehabt und hocke im moment auf heißen Kohlen und warte obwohl ich weis wie lange es dauert #d


----------



## gaerbsch (10. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

Na mit viel Glück hat kein Dödel nen Kreuz gemacht (wurde ja auch oft genug gesagt wie es richtig geht) und der PC kann alles auswerten!!

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Rookie85 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

Bei mir war es so das ich die Prüfung abgelegt habe, bestanden habe und die Urkunde gleich mitbekommen habe... Prüfungsgebühr wurde an Ort und Stelle bezahlt (25€)

Dann hab ich ne Kopie der Urkunde und nen Antrag zum Amt für Versorgung etc. hingeschickt und 3 Tage später hatte ich den Fischereischein in der Post. Kosten: 25€ (unbefristet gültig).

Zusammen mit der Fischereiabgabe (5Jahre=40€) hab ich für alles zusammen, von der Prüfung bis zum Schein, 90€ bezahlt.

Scheint ja hier in Brandenburg doch um einiges günstiger zu sein :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*



e30Birdy schrieb:


> Ich habe etwas gelesen das die meisten so um* 1 April* immer den grossen lang erwarteten Brief bekommen.. Ich wart auch naemlich.


 


Am 1.April kommen die Prüfungszeugnisse immer 
ohne Stempel.:q


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Mark1 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

ihr zahlt ja alle kohle, bei uns kostet das  ganze 120 euro und man bekommt die ganzen papiere dierekt nach der prüfung


----------



## gaerbsch (15. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

Wie groß ist die Chance mein Prüfungsergebnis ende März zu bekommen? Ich halts kaum noch aus bei dem schönen Wetter hier in München. 

Grüße

gaerbsch




ps: Jeder der dieses Jahr in Bayern seine Prüfung abgelegt hat, kann sich hier gerne melden, sobald er sein Prüfungszeugnis erhalten hat. Würde mich interessieren wie lange die netten Beamten bei euch gebraucht haben um euch den Wisch zu schicken.


----------



## e30Birdy (15. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Wie groß ist die Chance mein Prüfungsergebnis ende März zu bekommen? Ich halts kaum noch aus bei dem schönen Wetter hier in München.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Man ich drehe bald durch lol... heute die jerke gekommen und ich kann sie nicht a mal testen =(


----------



## Squad_13 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

Bei uns in Bayern kostet der Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit 300€
Dann noch 30€ Prüfungsgebühr und ich hab noch 170€ für den Kurs bezahlt
=
500€

Fazit: Zieht nicht nach Bayern wenn ihr angeln wollt


----------



## jens37 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

Servus an alle
Stimmt es das die Urkunden alphabetisch verschickt werden??
Wenn es so ist hab ich ja gute chancen mit Namen A

Mfg Jens


----------



## Lottengrüner (17. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

Hallo

Ich habe meinen Fischer´reischein gestern erhalten..:vik:

Petri


----------



## Deluxe601 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

Ich auch. 

Gab sogar noch eine Urkunde dazu - nun hab ich zwei verschiedene.


----------



## blatschi99 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

Seit ihr aus bayern?


----------



## Deluxe601 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

Nein.


----------



## blatschi99 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

Achso hab mich schon gefreut das meine urkunde vielleicht bis ich heim komme da ist


----------



## gaerbsch (21. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

Hi Leute,

gerade mit Starnberg telefoniert (die verschicken die Urkunde für Oberbayern). Die Urkunde kommt definitiv frühestens in der ersten Aprilwoche (4.4 - 10.04) da Sie jetzt erstmal zur Druckerei gesendet werden. Von dort aus werden Sie dann verschickt.

Grüße

gaerbsch


----------



## blatschi99 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

Habe eben auch angerufen und alle Urkunden werden in der KW 14 Vorraussichtlich eintreffen ( wie gaerbsch schon gesagt 4.4. - 10.4.) 

das heist leider noch 2 Wochen warten :-(

mfg stefan


----------



## gaerbsch (21. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*



blatschi99 schrieb:


> Habe eben auch angerufen und alle Urkunden werden in der KW 14 Vorraussichtlich eintreffen ( wie gaerbsch schon gesagt 4.4. - 10.4.)


 

glaubst du mir nich?


----------



## blatschi99 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

hab mir dacht für Schwaben sieht es vielleicht besser aus aber :-( leider nicht


----------



## Griese78 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

Ist ja alles ganz toll oder wollte schon mit Freunden zum Fischen fahren und dann erst in der kw 14


----------



## blatschi99 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

ja i hab in KW 13 frei weil i mir gedacht hab da kann i dann auf gemeinde und schein ausstellen usw. und jetzt so ne *******!!!!!


----------



## blatschi99 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Urkunde Fischerprüfung*

Heute ist urkubde gekommen  freu


----------

